# Fuente simetrica a partir de una simple



## anpelo6 (Jul 12, 2007)

hola. estoy realizando un diseño en el que alimento, con la misma fuente de 12 V, a un LM386 (alimentado entre 4-12 V y masa) y a un IC8038 (que necesita de una alimentacion simétrica de +- 9,1 V). 
Mi duda radica en cómo crear, a partir de la tensión de 12V, una de -12 sin utilizar el montaje de transformador con toma intermedia y dos reguladores de 3 patillas.
si teneis alguna sugerencia no dudeis en comunicarmela.
gracias.


----------



## gihu (Jul 12, 2007)

Para conseguir alimentaciones negativas, a partir de positivas, te recomiendo utilices chips que ya existen para tal proposito, como por ejemplo el Max 1673, luego ajusta la tensión con un zener o con 78XX i 79XX, que van de lujo.
Eso si, el consumo no debe ser muy grande, estos chips utilizanuna tecnica llamada 'switch mode power suply', (que es lo mismo que hace internamente un max232 para alcanzar los niveles logicos de un PC). Si te interesa ver el funcionamiento de esta tecnica ya te pasare un esquemita para conseguir tensiones negativas a partir de una tension de alimentacion positva con solamente un 555 dos diodos y dos condensadores, es impresionante!!

Espero haber sido de ayuda, ya me comentaras!!!


----------



## gihu (Jul 12, 2007)

Para conseguir alimentaciones negativas, a partir de positivas, te recomiendo utilices chips que ya existen para tal proposito, como por ejemplo el Max 1673, luego ajusta la tensión con un zener o con 78XX i 79XX, que van de lujo.
Eso si, el consumo no debe ser muy grande, estos chips utilizanuna tecnica llamada 'switch mode power suply', (que es lo mismo que hace internamente un max232 para alcanzar los niveles logicos de un PC). Si te interesa ver el funcionamiento de esta tecnica ya te pasare un esquemita para conseguir tensiones negativas a partir de una tension de alimentacion positva con solamente un 555 dos diodos y dos condensadores, es impresionante!!

Espero haber sido de ayuda, ya me comentaras!!!


----------



## anpelo6 (Jul 13, 2007)

Gracias amigo. me gustaria tener algo de información sobre el tal Max 1673, ya que no se donde buscar en internet y no encuentro nada.


----------



## gihu (Jul 16, 2007)

Buenas de nuevo, mirate esta dirección 'http://www.maxim-ic.com/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/1825'.
Además si buscas por la pagina de maxim ('http://www.maxim-ic.com'), quiza encuentres algun otro que se ajuste más a lo que necesitas, igual mente asegurate que lo puedes comprar cerca de casa, porque de maxim lo que no es muy estandard no suele estar en tiendas.

Un saludo.


----------



## dgarci (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola!

Hay alguna otra posibilidad de generar tensión simétrica (con componentes discretos o algo así) sin que exista esa limitación de potencia que tiene el montaje que proponías anteriormente??? para disponer de un amperio o más. Sólo dispongo de una tensión +12V CC

Muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## gihu (Jul 16, 2007)

Si! hay forma, busca información sobre circuitos Buck-Boost, son circuitos elevadores-reductores de tension, los que son un tanto complicados de gobernar, porque hay que introducirles una señal de control, que para asegurar una tension de salida fija dependerá de la carga que tenga el circuito (suelen requerir lazos de realimentación, y cosas así), busca información sobre estos circuitos (por google seguro encuentras algo), y si no entiendes cualquier cosa sobre su funcionamiento, por aqui estamos.

Anpelo6 ya me diras si te ha servido de algo.

Saludos


----------



## anpelo6 (Jul 16, 2007)

Gracias por la información, me es bastante util (a pesar de mi inglés). sin embargo, el integrado que me propones sólo puede proporcionar -5.5V, mientras que yo noecesit -9.1V. supongo que esto se podrá solucionar poniendo un zener a la salida que fuerce los -9.1, pero entonces, ¿no podría sustituir todo el aparataje por un zener de 9.1V a partir de masa?
otra cosa, en el esquematico de montaje del max1673 no se proporciona ningún valor, cuál se deberia poner en cada caso? lamento mi ignorancia pero llevo poco tiempo con la electronica. muchas gracias


----------



## gihu (Jul 17, 2007)

No amigo, si partes de una tension positiva simplemente con un zener no puedes hacer nada.
Te envio un datasheet con un integrado que espero te vaya mejor (max680) para lo que quieres (lo he encontrado en la pagina de maxim, la direccion web que te di), a las salidas de los integrados deberas poner una resistencia con un zener o bien un regulador de tension como los 78xx 79xx. No le casques directamente a la salida los zener!!
Ademas recuerda polarizar bien los zener.
PAra los 9V el catodo en +V y el anodo en GND, i para los -9V el catodo en GND i el anodo a -V.
Espero te vaya bien esto, ya me diras!!


----------



## anpelo6 (Jul 17, 2007)

muchas gracias, el 681 me ha convencido.
tengo una ultima pregunta, si me la permitis, aunque no es de fuentes propiamente. veras, el montaje que quiero hacer no estoy seguro de que vaya a funcionar, por eso me gustaria comprar una board de prototipos, de estas blancas con agujeros que van unidas por dentro en filas. cuanto puede costar una de estas?crees que es una buena opcion? más tarde lo soldaría en una placa de (baquelita?) que me han prestado. hay que tener en cuenta que es el primer circuito que monto por mi cuenta e iniciativa, practicamente sin medios.
bueno muchas gracias de nuevo, hasta otra.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2007)

material ariston, o sea lo que encontraras

http://www.ondaradio.es/esp/catalogoConsulta.aspx?DropDownListCategorias=890

Te recomiendo el modelo MB4 o similar, sin bananas y tonterias.
Piensa que tienen una vida limitada segun tus manos claro. Cuando empieza a fallar es un rollo 

El modelo grande es muy aparatoso y normalmente se montan los circuitos por partes, ya sabes divide y venceras.


----------



## gihu (Jul 18, 2007)

Las protoboard estas son utiles, sobretodo para cuando se está empezando, o no se sabe muy bien como va a funcionar un circuito (aunque yo te recomiendo que los circuitos que puedas los simules antes con algun simulador tipo Pspice de orcad, o algun otro).
Cuando seas un usuario más avanzado veras que hay cosas que no podrás montar porque te aparecen capacidades parasitas, los cables hacen de antena ante el rudio, etc.., pero para la mayoria de cosas puede ser muy útil, no se que decirte, pide más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## cmgelectronica (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo una duda similar respecto a las fuentes partidas, ojalá puedan ayudarme. Gracias !


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Abr 16, 2012)

Lo concreto que necesitan es hacer una fuente flyback con salida simétrica y listo , les recomiendo el uc3845 como pwm , si lo buscan en google encontraran circuitos de sobra ( y las partes pueden sacarlas de fuentes de pc usadas), saludos.


----------

